# More Epay insanity!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Did I miss something here?
This IS a JL body, right??
It looks just like the one sitting in my case, complete with NOS Aurora Chassis. (thanks, Chris! :thumbsup: )

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180166662411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Makes me wish I had 2 of them.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Joez, I was about to start the same thread :hat: as I followed this auction since yesterday when it was already at around 64 bucks 

Unbelievable price for a JL car, why ? OK there's seems to be a bidding war but even before this, the price was totally insane

If I remember well, I paid mine 10... Like you said I shoud have bought some more :woohoo:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cripes, I got one in my race box and another never removed from it's case.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Har! Joe and Gene ya better post a guard on dem cars!

It's not what we think they are worth...it's what someone pays for it! LOL

Still all in all, one of the nicer cop wagons around...and ya just dont see them pop up every day.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'll second that!..*

Pricey item... I looked for one last year. Just waiting for a show find. nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

And the bidders have some experience too.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe I should put mine up on there and put "MINT" and "VINTAGE" somewhere in the title.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

cagee said:


> Maybe I should put mine up on there and put "MINT" and "VINTAGE" somewhere in the title.


The proper term is "MINTY", but you have to wash it with Scope first.

These jerks that try to pass off JL stuff as "RARE" original Auroras get on my nerves. But the uneducated fools that fall for it bothers me even more.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought a few of these when they came out... I wonder hat fool would be willing to ay for one MIB?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm shaking my head in disbelief. I shouldn't be suprised. It's happened before and will likely happen again. 

I'm not mad at the seller. The description said Mint HO Police Car. Vintage Aurora Chassis. The buyer is who I'm wondering about. I don't want to insult him or her, but my grandmother had a saying for people loke that. Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Like Randy said, the description was fine, but if the bidders did a search, I'm sure they would have found another at a much better price.
I hope one day one of my cheap ass cars take off like that again on fleabay (it has happened before, I once had 3 dollar tree pullback tjet charger bodies go for 83.00).


BTW, I sent the winner of that auction all 6 chargers that where available at that time, plus another 3 cars for the heck of it.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I am no fan of that seller, but the description was acceptable. Anything he puts up, he identifies the "vintage" parts accurately, as in the chassis, and omits descriptions on the new stuff. If I were selling that I would have identified the manufacturer of the body, but if that happened it likely would have brought less....


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

It's clear that Boosa14 (the seller) use always the same techniques of description and that it works very well, usually better with newbees...

I remember (thanks to my Slotcars & Dollars blog ) this JL blue GTO that sold for 73 bucks, and which pictures clearly not show what could have identified a genuine Aurora. Add a vintage chassis in front description and presto you sold it high bucks for it's original value.

I personally don't agree with this method as it's not fair, but it's not misrepresenting as well...and the world is not fair, no?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Someone tried to pass off a JL white charger with the red stripes as an original. when I told them that I woudn;t have it, they told to stick it. So I reported to ebay and paypal and the next day the person agree to a refund. I even demanded the shipping be returned as well. Naturally I never bid on any of their items again

As for Boosa, I've bought from him before with no problem. I can't say his listing methods are dishonet, but.... I could see how a newbie could be confused. I made a few mistakes like that when I first started buying on ebay. I got itnot a bidding war over a MIB Faller VW bug, with the box motor chassis. I paid 118 bucks for a car that went for 70 bucks the next week. I haven't seen many cars like it since, so maybe it's worth what I paid for now, 6 yrs later.

ps... the JL cops cars look great with RRR rims.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Does anyone know this "Boosa" guy personally??? I lived in Chapel Hill for about 12 years and never knew of any other slotters from there. There was a guy who had a second-hand type of store that scoured garage sales every Friday and Saturday mornings for slots. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow! He got 132 pazoozas for that. Good for him. I don't think it was misleading. Hey, the buyer thought it was worth it, so thats fine. Dave.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess I'll email the winner and tell him I have a mint cruiser in black with an original vintage TJet chassis from Aurora and I'll throw in a few pairs of silicone tires for fifty, shipped. :devil:

Amazing, 130 + for that setup. :freak: Gotta love newbees or the uninformed. 

Hello... search engines surfers!  rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

_As for Boosa, I've bought from him before with no problem. I can't say his listing methods are dishonet, but.... I could see how a newbie could be confused._ VJ

Well, I bought from him when I was naive to the ways of ebay and sellers like him.... got "one of his nicest cars with few if any flaws", but sold "as is" in small print way at the bottom, and got a chassis that would hardly run because somebody cut the sides out of it so the magnets moved around, and a body that had been patched up with styrene plastic and putty. Description was technically accurate, so what could I say? Even the photo was fuzzier than his other listings. I always like the disclaimer "we are not experts" when "we" deal almost exclusively in slot cars with many hundreds of auctions. Didn't even answer email inquiry. The term "slick" applies here too.

Zanza is right, his descriptions work better with newbies. And his purchases to be resold and auctions are often targeted toward them. Fool me once....


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have seen him around for a few years buying and selling online not in person. Might have even seen a bid or more from him or I bought it. I never left a negative to seller that came through. Even if I read it wrong or just had to have it. Good for seller, Good for buyer if he isn't trying to make a profit and just gotsta have it.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I was looking through his feedback and I say more power to him. Buy low, sell high. It is a buyer beware society. I actually think I was bidding against him a few times trying to buy low myself.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes he's always bidding on a lot of things....everytime I found something interesting quite low, he's there ... 
He's probably using a lot of eePay alerts system for some items (like I do), but he then buy even at high prices (like I can't do...)


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Check out boosa14's current auctions. Model Modering corvette for $200 so far. I hear what you guys are saying but this really annoys me. He is knowingly taking advantage of people. Hey we all do business but it doesn't have to be that way. I usually keep my mouth shut but I just couldn't this time. I sent him a question on the item saying very simply, "Do you sleep at night?" He came back with a long sob story. Wasn't worth me responding to, he didn't get it. :freak:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Gear Head said:


> Check out boosa14's current auctions. Model Modering corvette for $200 so far. I hear what you guys are saying but this really annoys me. He is knowingly taking advantage of people. Hey we all do business but it doesn't have to be that way. I usually keep my mouth shut but I just couldn't this time. I sent him a question on the item saying very simply, "Do you sleep at night?" He came back with a long sob story. Wasn't worth me responding to, he didn't get it. :freak:



Looks like two guys (goofette102( 5 ) ,aurora_man (26) I would think not one of us here) are bidding this up. Wow thats alot for a MM body and original tjet chassis. But that is what his title description says.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah but...*

I just went to look at it and the picture is a maroon MM Vette, yet the item description is still for a Penske Camaro ??? :freak: 

item is 180179052117 and it says....

You are bidding on a Very Rare MINT MoDeL MoToRING HO T Jet Slot _Dark Blue & Yellow Sunoco Racing Team Chevrolette Camaro SS_, sporting a smooth running Original Vintage Aurora T Jet Chassis!

then below in small print it says....

On Nov-11-07 at 11:37:43 PST, seller added the following information:

This auction is for the Red & White Corvette Roadster as pictured NOT a Camaro SS. Sorry for any confusion. Hope this clears things up. Thank you.

Why can't the original description be changed? I see an effort to correct the description is there (not prominently), but it's there. However, shouldn't the correction be to the item description and not just be a footnote?

Yet... As mixed up as it looks, one day after the correction is posted the price goes up to $36.50 and now the high bid still sits at $200.... you aren't kidding about epay insanity. Makes me glad I don't partake in it. nd


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

nuther, the whole "very rare MINT" MM thing gets me. No such thing. One can buy MM new easily, just not GM cars direct from MM (or what's left of it). In the addendum, the Corvette roadster isn't ID'ed by brand at all. No distinction between Model Motoring Inc and vintage Aurora, though they are initially used together in the same line - it's subtle, it's deceptive, and it's obviously very lucrative. I have run across newbies who thought "model motoring" was Aurora exclusively, as it was originally. I guess they figure it out after the first purchase, after guys like this have raked in their take.

The guy has sold a lot of slot cars and sets, sometimes his tactics work, sometimes they don't. The rare "Road n Rail" set he was hawking at one point was a pretty bold claim - it was some ho trains and some ho cars with a railroad crossing and original track. 

Epay has been vital to originally renewing my interest, repairing my cars, and adding to their number. Most of my experiences have been great! This type situation could just as easily take place at a slot car show, except that there are enough knowledgeable people around to prevent somebody from getting away with it. Vendors in "antique malls" do it all the time - last week I saw a train set with a plastic loco (cheap Marx) misrepresented as a "1938 vintage train set" with an asking price of $240 firm, and I posted elsewhere about a cast Willys body in another antique mall represented as original Aurora. It's buyer beware...


----------



## Davcar (Nov 3, 2007)

Guys..I've watched several of his auctions with some amazement at what things went for. After reading this topic here I went and did some clicking back and forth. As stated by 70SS it looks like 2 people are bidding things up. If you go to the corvette auction and click on the bid history it gives a read out of bids. They are "scrambled" right now, with the bidders listed as e***e(6) and o***r(26). Check one of his other auctions like the green willys and you'll see goofette102( 6 ) and aurora_man( 26) . Want to bet their is a match to these two even though the bidders appear scrambled?
Now in the corvette auction, in bid history click on the o***r(26). You'll see that 100% of that persons bids are with this seller, boosa14. So the only person in all of ebay that has things this guy wants is boosa14. Does that sound funny to anyone else? Is the guy operating with a duel account or a close family members account to bid up his own stuff?
P.S. Same 2 guys are bidding up a model motoring camaro(over $100) that still has 3 days to go.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds like schill bidding to me...taking advantage of inexperienced bidders.....how sad.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

The corvette sold for $356.75 to goofette102. He also won these from the same seller. 180178396613	Black & White Plymouth GTX $260 , 180177678944 Orange Pontiac GTO "The Judge" $32.01, 180179053031 Green Hot Rod Willies $70.75. 
Thats $719.51 for the four cars.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Boosa been up to this for a long time. I like to watch what he bids on himself and snip at him. He lowballs on alot of items and wins few, I just like making it harder on him.

and he's not the only evilbayer who uses "flip" words to sell items. I never noticed the shill bidding stuff, that makes me want to shoot him some questions. lol, and they wouldn't be nice.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

MIB Aurora AFX Slot HO Tyco Atlas T Jet Track Set Car
Very Rare NOS Black Nomad Wagon Vintage AFX Chassis BOX 

This is the listing for one of his latest cars now..........b.s., this car never came in a box, is not MIB, is not tyco/atlas/tjet a track or a set car.
He should be suspended for false advertising.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Davcar for investigating. I had noticed some sets he put out some time ago that were mysteriously bid up - that explains a lot. Just takes one unsuspecting victim to jump in every now and then to make it all pay well. I suppose it is nice to write your own feedback too. 

Like Ed, I do tend to notice lowball items with his bid on them..... Some times there is a little justice served, huh?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I too in the past, suspected Boosa14 of shill bidding but didn't care too much as I'll never buy anything from him fro all these obvious reasons.

Nice evidence of it by the way...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I see your point SP....*



sethndaddy said:


> MIB Aurora AFX Slot HO Tyco Atlas T Jet Track Set Car
> Very Rare NOS Black Nomad Wagon Vintage AFX Chassis BOX


If this is allowed then why not sweeten the description with a few things that were obviously left out. Should have added super skin rejuvinating, mega hair growing, and miracle stain removing. :roll: 

nd


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> If this is allowed then why not sweeten the description with a few things that were obviously left out. Should have added super skin rejuvinating, mega hair growing, and miracle stain removing. :roll:
> 
> nd


MEGA HAIR GROWING!  :woohoo: I'll take out a second mortgage for that! Randy.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> If this is allowed then why not sweeten the description with a few things that were obviously left out. Should have added super skin rejuvinating, mega hair growing, and miracle stain removing. :roll:
> 
> nd



He Get the Mega Hair growing formula from Joes Lab?


Dave


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> MIB Aurora AFX Slot HO Tyco Atlas T Jet Track Set Car
> Very Rare NOS Black Nomad Wagon Vintage AFX Chassis BOX
> 
> This is the listing for one of his latest cars now..........b.s., this car never came in a box, is not MIB, is not tyco/atlas/tjet a track or a set car.
> He should be suspended for false advertising.


Totally agree, this car was not made in the 70's nor did it come on a base, box, etc.

We all need to report this auction for Keyword Spamming if nothing else.
Auction # is 180176884403


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> He Get the Mega Hair growing formula from Joes Lab?
> 
> 
> Dave


I got the miracle hair grow too, but it all spilled down my back, lol.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Speaking of Stain removers*

This vendor blatantly leaves a greasy spot at every one of his kills. 

I always enjoy a good larf reading this guys auction schtick. He can be quiet concise while extolling virtues, however his desrcriptions are always advanced "multiple choice."


----------



## Davcar (Nov 3, 2007)

Not to be on a witch hunt for this guy but take a look at several of the the descriptions in boosa 14 auctions and then take a look at the wording,style of type in several of slotcarcollectingfool auctions. Same style of font, a lot of the same wording. Different item location but you could put anything in there.

I stumbled across this today as I scanned thru a Model Motoring search. I found a red corvette just like the one that closed yesterday for $350+

Coincidence?? Two vendors?? Or one playing games?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the witch hunt idea.............BURN HER (in my Monty Pythin voice)


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's what I don't get. A newbie can mistake this
for a slot car they new as a kid. Someone who has
been around the hobby a couple years would know the
difference.
However, if you are a newbie and just getting (back)
into the hobby, what the $%$# are you doing bidding
over $350 (plus almost $10 shipping!!) for a car? 
What could possibly possess you to do that? There's
only one thing I can think of - far more money than
brains.
This item I looked at has 49 bids. 49 bids!
It is inconceivable that someone who knows nothing
about slot cars would spend this much money. And
someone who would spend that much money on a slot car
would know what they were doing. eBay is loaded with
cheap cars. What would possess you to spend that much
on one car? Do you really believe someone who doesn't
know slot cars happened upon this car and decided to
spend $350 without looking at anything else and seeing
the $10-$15 cars? Unlikely.
Something else has to be going on here. This seller
can't keep attracting these people spending hundreds
of dollars on common cars.
And 49 bids? When is the last time you had a item
with 49 bids?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never had more than a few bids on an item. I often supect in auctions like this the seller has a couple buddies jacking the price.


----------



## Davcar (Nov 3, 2007)

On some of them, if you look at the number of feed backs the bidders have...they are not all new people !! Some have been around for a while. Could there be a group out there trying to create an artificial panic by bidding up an item, then a few days later putting an identocal item out there hoping to drive people to...'I gotta have that" buying frenzy?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Davcar said:


> On some of them, if you look at the number of feed backs the bidders have...they are not all new people !! Some have been around for a while. Could there be a group out there trying to create an artificial panic by bidding up an item, then a few days later putting an identocal item out there hoping to drive people to...'I gotta have that" buying frenzy?


Right idea, but I don't know that panic is the right term in this case. Artificially inflating your own market is more like it, kind of like when they do a comp list when you sell a house. You know, it costs very little to list an item and pay the seller's fee, especially if no real money ever switches hands, and nothing ever actually gets shipped. But you do get the automatic comparisons - even if you don't get $350 for the next car, say you only get $75 and the naive buyer thinks he got a steal, you still make up for the fee you paid for the first one and get way more for the car than you would otherwise.

When I run across a seller with interesting stuff, or one making some sort of claim, I will almost always view their other items for sale or recently sold. If I see some of thier other auctions bid way up with + feedback, might I be encouraged to place a healthy bid on new stuff? I mean, this guy has apparently sold some stuff for high $, and gotten A+ feedback, right? So I MUST be dealing with someone on the up and up..... 

Wouldn't be hard to do. So I could set up an account under bubba 14, also others under friends', family or pets' names, and call myself Mr Aurora 001* and slotcarinvestor, spend about $50 on fake auctions to get established and set the benchmark, even ask myself questions about items from time to time and post the answers..... and wait for suckers? And that's just the free market at work? No, it's fraud. Fellow that would do that probably steals money from donation jars and collection plates too.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

I think this is great that we have Hobbytalk to educate others about guys like that. I wish more people were up front and honest. All the more reason to go to slot car shows to talk to different vendors and other slot car guys. You can learn so much just by meeting people in this hobby.Keep up the good work you slot car watch dogs. Keep it in the groove.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

This is quite interesting...
The whole "keyword spamming" thing has me wondering how people get away with it...
Let alone the possible fake bidders and what not.

Scott


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Almost every car I have put up,boosa14 has been the opening bidder.After he has been outbid,he disappears.BTW if a bid is on an item,it's real tough to change the description.I sold a "Falon",(Falcon)because I couldn't change the title.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Anyone see Boosa's Dragula car? I tagged it just to see if anyone was insane enough to even bid on it. $125 was the starting price. Ended up going for over $700. e bay #180175893227. Check the pics. First time I have seen a huge gap in the body halves.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like the copycat auctions are cashing in (250189239507). $117.50 for a model motoring corvette described as bossa does.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ebay motto?
"Let the bidder beware..."


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

why don't insane people who pick money off their trees in the backyard ever bid on my junk??


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I don't like this kind of practice either. I got a call from a gentleman on Friday asking how to make a Tomy Super G+ run slower so his grandchildren could keep it on the track. The hobby store I use to have my track at gave him my phone #. 

Anyway I'll be calling this guy later today so we can meet face to face and Ebay will definitly come up. If he doesn't have much experience with Ebay, I'll give him some pointers. Randy.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> why don't insane people who pick money off their trees in the backyard ever bid on my junk??


You must not be using the secret code of every other letter in capital IE (MoDeL MoToRiNg) this seems to make it rare and worth every penny or should I say dollar. Opps looks like the secret is out at least here anyway. BuT Im NoT BiDdInG. LoL


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

The guy who bought the Dragula car has made several outrageous purchases like the Munsters Koach for $300. He also bought a Model Motoring Plymouth GTX from boosa for $260. He must really enjoy a tearing into.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Not to defend this clown, but the original Aurora "Model Motoring" logo had lower case "o".(they were actually wheels).Still,boobsa shouldn't use it in his title.


----------

